# First attempt at bee in flight



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2017)

Not the best but not bad, I think, for a first attempt.  I used my 50-230 which is a bit slow to AF.  These buggers were busy busy bees - very hard to anticipate movement!  And there was a breeze so the flowers kept moving and messing up my aim.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, not bad ... pretty good job on composition with a flying object.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 1, 2017)

I really really like this. Looks oversharpened.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hey, not bad ... pretty good job on composition with a flying object.



Thanks!  I appreciate you taking the time to comment.



Gary A. said:


> I really really like this. Looks oversharpened.



Thanks for the feedback!  It's about a 50% crop and I didn't quite nail the focus so I had to sharpen and lift the shadows a bit to make it work.  Probably went a bit too far.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2017)

The ahaloing around the green leaf looks like too much slider action in post!

Pretty good bee shot though.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The ahaloing around the green leaf looks like too much slider action in post!
> 
> Pretty good bee shot though.



Thanks for your feedback   

I should have downloaded it to my pc so I could selectively sharpen and lift the shadows on just the bee...  instead I used my tablet and did a quick crop and edit of the whole photo using SnapSeed.  I can't believe how lazy I am lately! I used to enjoy editing!  It's a combination of the easy wifi and jpegs on the XT2.  I've been sending things right to my tablet.   I'm free of my desk for the first time when it comes to transferring, viewing, culling, and editing my shots and I'm enjoying that.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 2, 2017)

Snapseed will mess up a photo in a second. I use it for crop only. Great shot. If you go +2 on sharp in menu (XT2), you never have to sharpen in post. Go past +2, all bets are off.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Snapseed will mess up a photo in a second. I use it for crop only. Great shot. If you go +2 on sharp in menu (XT2), you never have to sharpen in post. Go past +2, all bets are off.



Thanks for the tip.  Are you referring to +2 as a shooting setting or as something you're doing on a raw conversion in camera?


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 2, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The ahaloing around the green leaf looks like too much slider action in post!
> ...



I feel ya. Haven't edited a photo in months and that's just the way I want it. Other than knowingly shooting pimple faced senior pictures this upcoming weekend. Ugh, I am too nice, I should have said no.


----------



## JPI (Aug 2, 2017)

So Sq.peg I just saw where the weather channel is having a photo comp. and the purse is 15k. The photo used in the promo  is a bee in flight. 

 Your bee photo is every bit as cool.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 2, 2017)

JPI said:


> So Sq.peg I just saw where the weather channel is having a photo comp. and the purse is 15k. The photo used in the promo  is a bee in flight.
> 
> Your bee photo is every bit as cool.


Enter it!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2017)

JPI said:


> So Sq.peg I just saw where the weather channel is having a photo comp. and the purse is 15k. The photo used in the promo  is a bee in flight.
> 
> Your bee photo is every bit as cool.


  wow thanks!  



jcdeboever said:


> JPI said:
> 
> 
> > So Sq.peg I just saw where the weather channel is having a photo comp. and the purse is 15k. The photo used in the promo  is a bee in flight.
> ...



that's not very original, lol


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 2, 2017)

My sharpening is set at neutral... I shoot RAW.  (I'm not good enough to shoot JPEG only.) I barely touch the Sharpen Sliders in post.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 2, 2017)

I like it, generally - nice capture; looks like a helo coming in for a landing.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> My sharpening is set at neutral... I shoot RAW.  (I'm not good enough to shoot JPEG only.) I barely touch the Sharpen Sliders in post.



I've been shooting RAW + JPEG but I haven't really been using the RAW files since I can't convert them in ACR with PSE11.  The Silkypix didn't really do it for me.  I haven't decided on a software yet but leaning toward Affinity.  



snowbear said:


> I like it, generally - nice capture; looks like a helo coming in for a landing.



Thanks!


----------

